# Laufen statt Fahren...



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Laufen statt Fahren...​*
Die Mainpost berichtet, dass immer wieder Angler unerlaubterweise mit dem  Auto im Naturschutzgebiet am Mainufer in Steinbach direkt bis ans Mainufer fahren würden.

Das Steinbacher Ufer sei von etwa Flusskilometer 201,5 bis 204,8 sich im Naturschutzgebiet Salzberg - dort dürfen nur ausdrücklich freigebene Wege befahren werden, was die Wege in Steinbach nicht seien.

Interessant laut Polizei:
Die Anzeigen betrafen in der Vergangenheit gleichermaßen Einheimische wie Gastangler..

Siehe:
http://www.mainpost.de/regional/main-spessart/Unerlaubt-mit-dem-Auto-zum-Angeln;art774,9217838
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Auch ich bin ja eher jemand, der am liebsten mit dem Auto von Tür zu Tür fährt und nur nicht zu weit laufen will (soferns überhaupt notwendig wäre).

Dennoch - und auch unabhängig vom Angeln - man muss sich halt klar drüber sein, dass das Befahren von dazu freigegeben Wegen im schützergeleiteten Bürokrateutonien sicherlich mit das Schlimmste ist, was es geben kann.

Was das alles passieren kann und welche gefährdeten Arten auf solchen Naturschutzgebiets-Wegen leben und damit in konkreter Gefahr sind, das kann sich ein Normalbürger kaum vorstellen.

So ist es doch gut, wenn die Polizei hier hart durchgreift, um die Leute zum Laufen zu bewegen..

Meiner Wampe würds auch gut tun, davon ab........

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Hallo,

in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen ist es schon vorgekommen, daß der betreffende Verein bei der Neuverpachtung nicht mehr zum Zuge kam, weil er nicht in der Lage war das zu unterbinden. Dann war das Geschrei aber groß.
Ich bin ja selten Ansitzangler, aber die paar mal wo ich Karpfen fangen will, gehe ich zu meinen Topstellen auch schon mal 1 - 2 Kilometer zu Fuß und natürlich auch wieder zurück. Weil das der Mehrheit der Angler zu weit ist sind es auch Topstellen von denen man selten ohne Beute heimgeht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Das Problem ist, dass damit der junge, gesunde Spinnangler stark im Vorteil ist...ich bin auch einer von denen, die gern mal ein Stück weg vom Trouble ans Wasser gehen, auch wenn es mühsam ist. Es muss aber klar sein, dass das nicht jeder kann.

Und gern werden ja Wege dicht gemacht, die aber gleichzeitig von Traktoren, allerlei Landmaschinen...im Wald auch gern von diesen Harvestern oder sonstwas befahren werden. Aber hey...der Kleinwagen von den Anglern macht alles kaputt.

Dieses Schützergesocks gehört bekämpft, wo immer man es irgendwie erwischen kann.


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Meiner Wampe würds auch gut tun, davon ab........



Erkenne ich da Minderwertigkeitskomplexe??? |kopfkrat
Also ich brauche keine Bikinifigur. Ich trage so selten einen... #c
Mich stört mein Naschbrettbauch nicht... |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Erkenne ich da Minderwertigkeitskomplexe???



Quatsch - mehr erotische Nutzfläche ...:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Aber Fakten bleiben halt nun mal auch Fakten ...:q:q:q:q


----------



## Deep Down (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass damit der junge, gesunde Spinnangler stark im Vorteil ist...ich bin auch einer von denen, die gern mal ein Stück weg vom Trouble ans Wasser gehen, auch wenn es mühsam ist. Es muss aber klar sein, dass das nicht jeder kann.



Und der Rentner ist zeitlich stark bevorteilt!#d 

Man muss nicht überall mit seiner blechernden Karre bis auf den Angelplatz vorfahren. 
Sich dann noch über Übergewicht, Bluthochdruck, mangelnde Bewegung und ursächlich damit zusammenhängende sonstige gesundheitliche Beinträchtigung beschweren.

Nicht jedes Handicap ist im Hinblick auf Fischneid ausgleichsfähig. 

Gewisse Einschränkungen sind daher hinnehmbar.

Ich habe an weit entfernte Angelstellen mein Tackle schon mit einer Schubkarre transportiert. 
Da gibt es auch genug andere hilfreiche und rollfähige Vehikel für oder man "reist mit kleinem Gepäck".

Fahrräder mit e-Motor sind der neueste Hype. Hänger hinter und los gehts.

Wie lang ist die Strecke? Nur 3,3 Kilometer! Also, von jeder Seite nur knapp über 1,6 Kilometer!

Fehlt mir jedes Verständnis dafür sich über so ein Verbot aufzuregen. 

Im Gegenteil, wer da verbotswidrig mit seiner Karre reinfährt und sich in Selbstjustiz über solche Regelungen hinweg setzt, bedarf eines Verwarn- oder Bußgeldes.


----------



## vermesser (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

DeepDown, wenn dann zitiere mich richtig! Es ging um für Angler gesperrte Wege, die von anderen Nutzern der Natur durchaus regelmäßig genutzt werden!! 

Es geht mir explizit NICHT um Waldwege etc., wo niemand fahren sollte! 

Ich kenn aber genug Strecken, wo Angler und andere Normalos nicht rein dürfen theoretisch (ausgebaute Plattenwege sogar), aber Landwirte etc. mit schwerem Gerät schon.


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



vermesser schrieb:


> DeepDown, wenn dann zitiere mich richtig! Es ging um für Angler gesperrte Wege, die von anderen Nutzern der Natur durchaus regelmäßig genutzt werden!!



Und wer sind diese "anderen"? Bauern, die dort ihre Nutzflächen haben. Der Forstbetrieb, der auch nicht alles mit dmpfenden Rössern erledigen kann. Vielleicht auch noch ab und zu der Wasserbau, oder die Jungs von Bauhof, die Wege in Stand zu setzen haben. Alles Nutzer, deren Interesse deutlich über dem von ein paar Anglern angesiedelt sind. Für Forst- und Landwirtschaft frei heißt eben nicht, dass das auch ein Freifahrtschein für Angler ist und auch wirklich keiner sein muss.

Wer dort angeln will. soll gefälligst laufen. Und wenn bestimmte Kollegen das nicht mehr schaffen, dann haben sie halt Pech gehabt. Es kommt ja auch keiner auf die Idee, die Alpen zu planieren, damit sie Rollstuhlgerecht werden. Mir gewährt meine Gesundheit auch nicht mehr Zugang zu bestimmten Örtlichkeiten. Dafür gebe ich aber keinem anderen die Schuld, oder setze mich deshalb über gültige Regeln hinweg.


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich kenn aber genug Strecken, wo Angler und andere Normalos nicht rein dürfen theoretisch (ausgebaute Plattenwege sogar), aber Landwirte etc. mit schwerem Gerät schon.



Das hat nicht viel mit dem Gewicht an sich zu tun, sondern mit dem Begegnungsverkehr. Solche Straßen sind in der Regel nur so breit, dass ein Trecker nebst Arbeitsgerät bequem passieren kann. Kommt ihm ein Auto entgegen, müssen beide ausweichen. Sowas macht der Randstreifen nicht lange mit und muss teuer wieder repariert werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Andal schrieb:


> Alles Nutzer, deren Interesse deutlich über dem von ein paar Anglern angesiedelt sind. Für Forst- und Landwirtschaft frei heißt eben nicht, dass das auch ein Freifahrtschein für Angler ist und auch wirklich keiner sein muss.




Vielleicht auch ne Geldfrage. Wir im Verein dürfen auch manche Wege nicht befahren, ABER man kann sich eine Sondererlaubnis holen (kostet natürlich) und dann ist das auf einmal alles kein Problem mehr


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Ja und?

Du befährst meinen Weg, den ich von meinem Geld erhalten muss. Also zahlst du dafür, oder du gehst zu Fuß. wo ist da das Problem?

Hast du etwas zu verschenken? - Ich nehms gern!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Joa eigentlich ja schon richtig die Begründung


----------



## Gondoschir (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Andal schrieb:


> Mir gewährt meine Gesundheit auch nicht mehr Zugang zu bestimmten Örtlichkeiten.



Die machen doch inzwischen auch schon Hausbesuche... :q


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Die machen doch inzwischen auch schon Hausbesuche... :q



früher auch schon. 

Lajos


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Man hätte ja bei der Erschließung richtigen Einfluss üben können oder versuchen Regelungen zu finden welche allen Gerecht wird. Wenn kein Weg daran vorbei führt muss man sich eben damit arrangieren. Das nur Angler allerdings dort mit dem Auto vorfahren halte ich mal wieder für puren Aktionismus und den Weg der einfachsten Erklärung.

Sicherlich nicht immer alles toll, aber auch wir haben uns Anzupassen und sind nicht die Beherrscher der Gewässer. Sanktionen tun ihr übriges, aber man kann Gegensteuern und Lösungen schaffen. Wer natürlich für 500 Meter zu Faul zum Laufen ist, dem ist auch nicht zu helfen. Man sollte Froh sein wenn dort Angeln überhaupt noch möglich ist, aber auch das wird man Ausreizen auf Kosten der Anderen, mit Verboten als logische Folge.


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Die Idee mit den Alpen planieren hat etwas. Ohne Berge freie Fahrt zum Mittelmeer.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Alpen planieren hat etwas. Ohne Berge freie Fahrt zum Mittelmeer.



Und du würdest Befürworter für solch ein Unterfangen finden.....


----------



## schlotterschätt (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

In "Dunkeldeutschland" besteht (oder bestand) noch die Möglichkeit für 'nen Zehner eine Waldfahrgestattung zu beantragen. Gültigkeit 3 Jahre.

http://www.dav-angermuende.de/images/content/allgemeine_bilder/Waldfahrgestattung.jpeg

Die Gewässer sind im Verzeichnis des LAV Brandenburg (Ausgabe 2015) aufgeführt.
Es geht also, wenn man nur will !!! ( auf die Verbände meckern ist aber leichter)
Doch auch hier haben sich schon wieder Viele in vorauseilendem Gehorsam mit ihrer misslichen Lage abgefunden.


----------



## Rxlxhx (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Tja,jeder Gang macht Schlank,und Karpfenangler Mustermann kommt sicher auch mal ohne Liege/Schirm/Zelt aus. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie dem einen oder anderen der Schweiß die Kimme runterlaufen würde,aber der Karpfensuchti wird doch nicht wegen 2-3km Fussweg aufgeben....die Plautze wird dadurch irgendwann auch weniger.:q (Ich kenne nur bärtige und vollgetarnte Karpfenangler mit Waschbärbauch,was natürlich keine Diskrimminierung sein soll!!!)


Rilehx


----------



## vermesser (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Ähm die Plattenwege von denen ich spreche, haben sogar Ausweichstellen. Und ganz ehrlich, dann halte ich das echt für ne schwachsinnige Regelung. Das sind auch keine privaten Wege... Egal.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die Idee mit den Alpen planieren hat etwas. Ohne Berge freie Fahrt zum Mittelmeer.



Ist doch schon alles durchtunnelt!


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Jeder will schön naturnahe Gewässer und dann die eigene Stoßstange möglichst im Kreuz. Das ist doch schizzo... pervers! :r

By the way... mit einem ordentlichen Barrow ist auch Karpfenangeln jenseits der 1 km Marke kein Problem. Je weiter der Parkplatz, desto größer der Fisch. (Frei nach Jan Lock)


----------



## Trollwut (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Mein "standartmitangler" hat ein sehr niedriges Auto, ich müsste meins ständig putzen. Wir dürften die Wege zu unserem Angelplatz zwar befahren, aber als Weg kann man das beim besten Willen nicht bezeichnen. Wo laufen auch Bäche über! den Weg?

Seit wir das Boot fertig renoviert haben, fährt der Erste mit dem Boot an die Angelstelle, lädt sein Gerümpel aus, und holt anschließend die Anderen von einem etwas entfernten Sportbootsanlegeplatz, an dem direkt am Wasser geparkt werden kann.

Mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen.
Würde es gehen würden wir aber auch mit Sicherheit mit dem Auto direkt bis hin fahren. Obwohl wir jung sind. Es is einfach mega nervig 1-2 km mehrmals laufen zu müssen, weil man das ganze Gerümpel nicht auf einmal mitbekommt. Und das Ganze am besten 2x in der Woche...
Ich find das bis hin fahren durchaus verständlich.


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Zu Fuß gehen hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil.

Man reduziert sein Zeug auf ein Minimum und selbst dieses Minimum verbessert sich zusehends, was Packmaß und Funktion bei gleichbleibendem Nutzwert anbelangt. Wo ich mir früher den sprichwörtlichen Bruch gehoben habe, schlendere ich heute mit einem kompakten Rucksack an Plätze, die mir vorher viel zu weit abgelegen gewesen wären und hab trotzdem alles nötige, meistens auch noch etwas unnötiges dabei.


----------



## Peter_Piper (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu Fuß gehen hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil.
> 
> Man reduziert sein Zeug auf ein Minimum und selbst dieses Minimum verbessert sich zusehends, was Packmaß und Funktion bei gleichbleibendem Nutzwert anbelangt. Wo ich mir früher den sprichwörtlichen Bruch gehoben habe, schlendere ich heute mit einem kompakten Rucksack an Plätze, die mir vorher viel zu weit abgelegen gewesen wären und hab trotzdem alles nötige, meistens auch noch etwas unnötiges dabei.


 Genau so sieht's aus. Um an Stellen zu kommen, an denen nicht Hinz und Kunz seinen Boilie, GuFi oder Wurm  badet, bedarf es guter Planung und gut durchdachtem Equipment. Und da schaue ich auch mal nach rechts und links in Richtung Trekking/Outdoor/Campingbedarf  oder sonst was,...Statt z.B.einer schweren Liege habe ich  ne leichte Hängematte aus Fallschirmseide und ein UL Tarp im Rucksack. Gute Funktionskleidung, die auch noch bei Nässe wärmt, ist logischerweise, Usus.


----------



## harzsalm (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Ich laufe oder fahre nur mit dem Rad zu meiner Angelstelle.

Und das mit fast 70 Jahren,das Kfz.steht zu Hause im Carport.
Es wird uns Anglern bewusst alles erschwert, um unsere Hobby  zu verbieten.

Hier zeigt sich doch dass die Angler keine Lobby  haben!

Aber die Jäger, haben sich dieses Privileg schon in den  50 er Jahren erkämpft und können ihre Reviere mit ihren SUV bis an den Hochsitz anfahren.Auch die  NABU-Mafia die überall an den Gewässern Grundstücke  den dummen Landwirten abgeschwatzt haben, fahren bis  an die Ufer unserer Gewässer um ihre Vögel in den A..........zu schauen.


----------



## Gondoschir (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Ich laufe oder fahre nur mit dem Rad zu meiner Angelstelle. Und das mit fast 70 Jahren



Donnerkiesel...
Haust Du dir vorher immer  ne halbe Dose Startpilot in den Rachen? |bigeyes
Wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad bis zum Ortsschild fahre, bin ich erstmal 2 Wochen krankgeschrieben... |rolleyes


----------



## Trollwut (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu Fuß gehen hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil.
> 
> Man reduziert sein Zeug auf ein Minimum und selbst dieses Minimum verbessert sich zusehends, was Packmaß und Funktion bei gleichbleibendem Nutzwert anbelangt. Wo ich mir früher den sprichwörtlichen Bruch gehoben habe, schlendere ich heute mit einem kompakten Rucksack an Plätze, die mir vorher viel zu weit abgelegen gewesen wären und hab trotzdem alles nötige, meistens auch noch etwas unnötiges dabei.



Das geht bei manchen Angelarten und "begrenzter" Aufenthaltsdauer zwar, betreibe ich z.b. beim Feedern auch, wenn ich aber 2-3 Tage auf Waller ansitze, dann brauch ich dafür das Gelump, ich bracuh die Feederrute zum Köfifangen, entsprechend viel Futter, weil bis ein passendes Rotauge im Sack landet sind vorher erstmal 10000 Grundeln kugelrund gefüttert, es kommt Liege, bei scheix Wetter das Zelt dazu, nicht zu vergessen die Verpflegung, Wechselklamotten, zum Montagen Auslegen das Bellyboot, Wallerrutenständer und und und...
Mag sein, dass der Opa, der seine Würmer mit der Pose badet sein Gerümpel in der Hosentasche transportieren kann (Was ich auch tue, wenn es sich bei der Angelart anbietet!), aber das trifft halt nicht auf jeden und alles zu.


----------



## ronram (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Andal schrieb:


> Zu Fuß gehen hat noch einen weiteren Vorteil.
> 
> Man reduziert sein Zeug auf ein Minimum und selbst dieses Minimum verbessert sich zusehends, was Packmaß und Funktion bei gleichbleibendem Nutzwert anbelangt. Wo ich mir früher den sprichwörtlichen Bruch gehoben habe, schlendere ich heute mit einem kompakten Rucksack an Plätze, die mir vorher viel zu weit abgelegen gewesen wären und hab trotzdem alles nötige, meistens auch noch etwas unnötiges dabei.




100%ige Zustimmung #6

Letzte Saison habe ich an den See, den ich beangel, noch alles mögliche mitgeschleppt...mittels Sackkarre.
Runter zum Wasser war das einigermaßen angenehm...aber nach dem Angeln alles wieder rauf - ja, bergauf - gut 2 Km, puh, das war jedes mal schweißtreibend. 
Wieso eigentlich? |kopfkrat
Keine Ahnung ;+

Jetzt ist alles reduziert worden.
Statt des königlich bequemen Karpfensessels tut es jetzt ein leichter Campingstuhl, der weniger wiegt, als der durchschnittliche Satzkarpfen.
2 Ruten, Rutenhalter, Kescher, Rucksack...mehr muss es jetzt nicht mehr sein.
Mit dem Zeug spaziere ich runter und rauf ohne mich wie ein Packesel zu fühlen.
...Jetzt sind auf einmal Kurzansitze < 4 Stunden attraktiv geworden...#h#h


----------



## Andal (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

@ Trollwut:

Alles eine Frage der Organisation und des eingesetzten Materials (-> Barrow, oder meinetwegen eines Schubkarrens...)!

Ist doch schön, dass man nicht überall mit dem Auto hinkommt, hin darf. So bleiben viele Angelplätze von den Sporstfreunden verschont, die zuerst das Bier und dann das Angelzeug ausladen!


----------



## Christian1987S (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*

Ich habe das Problem folgendermaßen gelöst. Gefahren wird bis zum Parkplatz. Dann umladen auf meinen Bollerwagen und alles passt


----------



## harzsalm (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Donnerkiesel...
> Haust Du dir vorher immer  ne halbe Dose Startpilot in den Rachen? |bigeyes
> Wenn ich mit dem Fahrrad bis zum Ortsschild fahre, bin ich erstmal 2 Wochen krankgeschrieben... |rolleyes



Nein ist nicht nötig,bin zwar bald siebzig und fühle mich aber wie 45 ,treibe viel Sport und fahre auch mal am Tag mit dem Rad so 75km natürlich mit Pausen. Natürlich ohne Alkohol und ohne Bierbauch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exil-dithschi (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: Laufen statt Fahren...*



harzsalm schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht nötig,bin zwar bald siebzig und fühle mich aber wie 45 ,treibe viel Sport und fahre auch mal am Tag mit dem Rad so 75km natürlich mit Pausen. Natürlich ohne Alkohol und ohne Bierbauch!!!!!!!!!



geht auch mit alkohol und bierbauch, denke eher genetik und bewegung/sport machen den löwenanteil aus.
ein angelspezi von mir, auch nahe an den siebzig, trinkt, raucht, aber mit dem kann ich auch an weite plätze mit ordentlich gerödel latschen.
ein anderer kumpel, gerade dreißig geworden, nicht mal sonderlich dick, trinkt kaum, raucht nicht, bewegt sich aber wenig, der schnauft schon nach 100m wie ´ne dampflok.

aber stimmt schon, je weiter man laufen müssen umso mehr/größer fängt man meist.


----------

